# Crossbow Fox



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

A buddy and I hurried out for a single stand late yesterday with heavy storms looming. The wind was picking up bad so we hauled butt to get a stand set up. About 4 minutes into the stand here comes this big male grey running straight up the canyon we had just walked, wind blowing straight at him. He ran past me at only a few yards. Had a hard time getting the cross hairs on him. Finally he stopped long enough at about 10 yards for a shot. My PSE Fang Crossbow dropped him in his tracks. 100 gr Swhacker did it's job excellently. This was the first time my bud filmed a hunt and he did a damn good job.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Eric !!!

Will the video be posted on Ariz Extreme or can you post it here?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great shooting...


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'll try to get it edited and up on YouTube asap


----------

